# Aj = Cya ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

AJ = CYA

Coach's G2 Focus? Let's Try 'Self-Improvement' 
By Mike Fisher -- DB.com 

The intent of this column is not to bash coach Avery Johnson for any of the Game 1 buttons he pushed; it can be argued that the fact that his Mavs saw a 12-point halftime lead devolve into a 12-point Hornets win doesn’t necessarily mean his X’s-and-O’s approach was unsound. No, the intent of this column is, instead, to hope that Avery is concerning himself as much with covering Chris Paul as he is with covering his ***.

I know, I know. On the surface, after Saturday’s 104-92 playoff-opening loss, there are reasons to wonder why:

· Avery insisted that he did indeed call for consistent trapping of Paul (35 points, 10 assists, four steals and just one turnover in an astounding playoff debut) but that “we let him step out of the traps.’’ This despite New Orleans coach Byron Scott expressing some surprise that Dallas didn’t try to double-team trap CP3 as often as the Mavs surely will in Game 2.

· Avery made certain to mention that his team took too many jumpshots. It’s become a post-loss motto of Cliché-vry Johnson. It is true that Dallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second half, a sickening number. But it’s also true that this is a jumpshooting team that doesn’t create off the dribble, that it’s been this way all year, and that whining about it after losses does nothing to change that fact.

· This team, despite the coach’s rep as a motivator, so rarely wins big games on the road. Properly “motivated,’’ great teams are able to use an “us-against-the-world’’ mentality at a visitor’s gym. Avery’s Mavs? They’re 17-25 this year on the road. They’re 1-9 in the Kidd Era against contending teams on the road. And they have now lost seven straight road games in the playoffs. Motivated, indeed.

But again, this column isn’t about that. This column is about Avery’s present and his future, and his backroom handling of same.

Our friend ol’ Randy Galloway apparently made some radio noise late last week about his pal Avery’s future, suggesting that a) friction between coach and owner could cause a breakup, b) Avery might initiate the breakup by resigning, and c) giving up his $20-mil contract here won’t be an issue because Avery will “get another job right away.’’

My very educated guess is that the coach himself has some involvement in this tale. The tale is disturbing. The timing is inappropriate. But this is Avery’s Pandora’s Box. He opened it. So here goes:

As I’ve mentioned in this space before, I am quite certain Avery has chosen Randy – with muscle as the result of his Star-Telegram column, his ESPN radio show and his decades of built-up credibility – as an ally. They get paid to do a weekly radio show together (strange bedfellows!), and they talk, during commercial breaks and whatnot. And Avery, making sure his side of stories gets out, spills beans. He does so in order to “get Randy on his side.’’

In Avery's mind, I think, this gives him a sort of leverage, leverage in the court of public opinion. “Avery Good, Cuban Bad.’’ Like that.

Now, Johnson happens to be wrong; the public honeymoon with Avery was over long before this loss, and he’ll stay on the fandom hotseat almost no matter what his team does in the next few weeks. 

Meanwhile, he'd be wise to be more loyal to his powerful owner (who has given him everything: support, authority, money) than to a powerful media guy.

Randy plays this game brilliantly and is well within his rights; he’s a columnist, so he gets to have opinions. He is attempting to help Avery make it look like Avery has some voice in his future, that he has some power, that he has a save-face voice if being down 0-1 spirals from there and the spit hits the fan. My knowledge of this behind-the-scenes dealing is one more reason I've spent all year looking at the things Avery says publicly through cynical-colored glasses -- because I know he's been saying other things privately. 
I'm amused -- and a little sad -- that while Cuban keeps saying the right things in favor of Avery, Avery keeps opting to play CYA. 
This exact same set-up – Galloway, a controversial owner and a CYA coach – has happened before in Dallas. And it worked for Jimmy Johnson. Of course, Jimmy had a couple of Super Bowls’ worth of leverage. Naturally, Jimmy’s owner was left holding the bag ... and left being Randy's punching bag. ... 

Gallo is no dupe here; he is a genius to bag on Cuban the same way he's always bagged on Jerry. It puts Randy in the position of appearing to be “the common man,” “the rifleman,’’ “the good ol' boy from Grand Prairie fighting against elitist owners.’’ It's brilliant. (And heck, Randy is a good ol’ boy from Grand Prairie!) I’m told Randy said Cuban is the reason Avery will leave “and the next coach will leave, and the next, and the next. ...’’ The unwashed masses in the audience “oohh’’ and “aahh’’ at the observation, failing to realize that COACHES ALWAYS LEAVE. And these two owners, Cuban and Jerry, ALWAYS STAY, always keep spending, always keep trying. Oh, and they always remain accessible to naysaying columnists, too. So it’s a win-win for Randy. Genius, I tell ya!

To this day, Randy's still one of the few media people who can call Jimmy down in the Florida Keys any time he wants to. Because Jimmy owes him. 
I bet, 10 years from now, after Avery's long gone from here, Randy will be able to phone The Woodlands get hold of Avery, too. 

So Avery will have that going for him. Which is nice.
Now, about the money (and this is the part of what the coach is feeding him that leaves Randy out to dry): Avery's is NOT walking away from $4-5 million a year. The only reasonable justification for leaving would be if he worked under the assumption that he’d “get another job right away’’ – which is exactly what Randy says would happen.

Really? I don't mean this disrespectfully to Randy -- he's just spinning what Avery tells him, and it’s not necessarily Randy’s job to know about the job vacancies of all 30 NBA franchises -- but anybody who is SURE Avery will 'get another job right away' should play closer attention.
And, by “anybody,’’ I mean “Avery.’’

Where, exactly, will he “get another job right away”?
New York? They have a three-man short list. It’s led by Mark Jackson. And Avery's not on it.
Milwaukee? They will talk to Rick Carlisle and Scott Skiles. And eventually, the Celtics' Tom Thibodeau and the Pistons' Michael Curry. Curry has a history with the new people in charge of the Bucks, who themselves came over from Detroit.
Chicago? Carlisle wants that job.

Those are the three vacancies. A fourth could come if Nellie leaves Golden State and recommends an available Avery for the job. That's somewhat possible. (And terrifically ironic.) 

And that's it. Openings? Three, maybe four. Candidates? Jackson, Carlisle, Skiles, Thibodeau, Curry. ... oh, and Jeff Van Gundy. Oh, and Larry Brown. Stick Del Harris on that list, if you wish.
I wouldn't bet on Avery getting that new job "right away.'' And if I was Avery, I sure wouldn't bet $4 mil a year on it.

What I would do instead, if I was Avery? 

Succeed at the job you have NOW. Ask Randy to back off a smidge from his vocal defense of Avery. Let Mark Cuban be your ally. Devote 100 percent your attention to success on the court. Devote zero percent of your attention to success in the court of public opinion. Start worrying about covering Chris Paul. Quit worrying about covering your ***.

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/home_display.php

If you want a better format of the text, click on the link. It's an interesting take on the situation and I would have to agree with most of his points.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

...

My wishful thinking tells me to wait for AJ, but my sig states otherwise. :whoknows:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second half

Dallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second half


Dallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second half

Dallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second half
Dallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second halfDallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second halfDallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second half

let that sink in


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I knew it wasn't much, but that is flat out ridiculous ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> Dallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second half
> 
> Dallas scored just one in-the-paint bucket in the entire second half
> 
> ...


Wait... so how many in-the-paint bucket did Dallas score in the second half?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wait... so how many in-the-paint bucket did Dallas score in the second half?


:rofl: that's too funny.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wait... so how many in-the-paint bucket did Dallas score in the second half?


=F :azdaja:eace:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If Dallas cant make it out of the fist round this year, then it needs to be BOOM time in Dallas. They need to blow that up.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> If Dallas cant make it out of the fist round this year, then it needs to be BOOM time in Dallas. They need to blow that up.


Blow it up? 
No, just fire Avery and trade Howard+Terry for Tmac.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

t1no said:


> Blow it up?
> No, just fire Avery and trade Howard+Terry for Tmac.


T-Mac is done, he is barely an All-Star anymore.

I also think we should use dynamite if we crush out yet again, it would be the third straight playoff series loss with basically the same team.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Blow it up?
> No, just fire Avery and trade Howard+Terry for Tmac.


trade them for a guy who cant get past the first round and has back problems every season? dont we already have enough old players? now you want to trade for age AND injuries? lol


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

croco said:


> T-Mac is done, he is barely an All-Star anymore.
> 
> I also think we should use dynamite if we crush out yet again, it would be the third straight playoff series loss with basically the same team.



Wait, so 3 playoff losses in a row= now we should blow it up? Spurs lost 3 times in a row 2000-02....pretty sure they didnt blow up and it was for the best.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The most disconcerting thing for me is the fact that NO made their defensive scheme public: take away the Mavericks’ transition game – because *the Mavs’ half court game isn’t effective*. 

That, to me says that our offense needs an overhaul; and if Avery isn’t willing (or able) to accomplish that, he needs to go. This roster is too good to consistently fail in the postseason.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

FreshCo said:


> Wait, so 3 playoff losses in a row= now we should blow it up? Spurs lost 3 times in a row 2000-02....pretty sure they didnt blow up and it was for the best.


The difference is that the Spurs had won a championship with Tim Duncan before and knew that he had what it takes to win it all. Our patience with the Mavs is running thin because we (have) had all the pieces to win a ring and blew it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> trade them for a guy who cant get past the first round and has back problems every season? dont we already have enough old players? now you want to trade for age AND injuries? lol


Even with back problems Tmac is way better than Howard. Tmac is 28 and Howard is 27.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Their games aren't that different, both are shooting an awful lot of jumpshots. The only thing that seperates them is McGrady's superior passing ability, Josh is still more effective despite all the bad shots he is taking and that is saying something. 

At this point in his career T-Mac is still asked to be a first option when he is clearly not, even when Yao was healthy he was taking too many shots. I think the Rockets would love to trade him for some younger talent to surround Yao, but no team is willing to blow up their roster for someone who shouldn't be more than a second or third option.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> At this point in his career T-Mac is still asked to be a first option when he is clearly not, even when Yao was healthy he was taking too many shots. I think the Rockets would love to trade him for some younger talent to surround Yao, but no team is willing to blow up their roster for someone who shouldn't be more than a second or third option.


No team is willing to trade their first option for Dirk, Howard or Kidd. 
I don't think blowing up our roster is a good idea, just tweak it a lil.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> I don't think blowing up our roster is a good idea, just tweak it a lil.


Tried it - didn't work.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

We have a head coach that managed to dull a Mr. Triple-Double....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Even with back problems Tmac is way better than Howard. Tmac is 28 and Howard is 27.


how many times do we have to get doug christie`d before we stop taking on aged injured players and get some youth in the roster.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

all we really need is a coaching overhaul. we have the players for the most part. get rid of the crappy zone defence and work a real offensive strat.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> how many times do we have to get doug christie`d before we stop taking on aged injured players and get some youth in the roster.


Old people can be players. Let's take xray as an example....

:afro:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

By blow up I mean change coach, and change around the lineup, not go into rebuilding mode. Keep Dirk and Kidd. Everyone else should be expendable.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> By blow up I mean change coach, and change around the lineup, not go into rebuilding mode. Keep Dirk and Kidd. Everyone else should be expendable.


+1
That's what i meant when i said trade Howard and Terry.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> how many times do we have to get doug christie`d before we stop taking on aged injured players and *get some youth in the roster.*


Only if we blow up the whole team and start over.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Old people can be players. Let's take xray as an example....
> 
> :afro:


lmao true true.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Only if we blow up the whole team and start over.


imo we shouldnt have to blow up the team, but we do need to get rid of 3 maybe 4 players. and a certain coach


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> imo we shouldnt have to blow up the team, but we do need to get rid of 3 maybe 4 players. and a certain coach


Agreed. 
I wouldn't mind keeping the same roster for next year if we can get rid of Avery Johnson.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Trade Brandon Bass: buy low, sell high. Bass' value is about high as it's going to get... I have my doubts on his ceiling though.

Trade Kidd: HUGE expiring contract and still very serviceable. Somebody will bite.

Trade JHo: I am fed up with his jumpshots.

Trade Dirk: Who needs a 7-foot shooter? Give me a 7-foot power dunker....

Trade Terry: Inconsistent.

Trade Dampier: Tops the list of underachieving bigs in the league.

Get rid of Stack, Eddie Jones, Juwan Howard and anybody over the age of 32.

AND... here is the best part:

We can use our first rounders in 2 years to draft somebody good by then.

Wow! Our future is BRIGHT!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Trade Dirk: Who needs a 7-foot shooter? Give me a 7-foot power dunker....


kwame brown is available


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> kwame brown is available


lmao that's messed up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really wonder how JVG would do in Dallas. He seems to be a Kidd type coach, and he would make Dallas a defensive powerhouse thats for sure. He made Tmac a facilitator, and brought out his passing ability, in which is some of the best in the game now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I really wonder how JVG would do in Dallas. He seems to be a Kidd type coach, and he would make Dallas a defensive powerhouse thats for sure. He made Tmac a facilitator, and brought out his passing ability, in which is some of the best in the game now.


I like JVG, but I'm not sure if he could change the team philospophy at this point anymore. All of our key players are matured, they won't change their style of play. One thing is for sure though, we need a new coach.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm going to Avery's house tonight to shoot him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm going to Avery's house tonight to shoot him.


JOHNSON AVERY &
JOHNSON CASSANDRA
23 GRAND COLONIAL DR
THE WOODLANDS, TEXAS 77382-2071 

link :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> JOHNSON AVERY &
> JOHNSON CASSANDRA
> 23 GRAND COLONIAL DR
> THE WOODLANDS, TEXAS 77382-2071
> ...


omg... i don't wanna know how you manage to obtain people's personal information.

BTW, that's ONE BIG HOUSE on google map. :whistling:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, that's ONE BIG HOUSE on google map. :whistling:


2/1 with a fireplace, 4257 sq ft.

Not big, but not bad. :raised_ey


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm going to Avery's house tonight to shoot him.


lol the feds are gonna be busting your door down any minute now..


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> 2/1 with a fireplace, 4257 sq ft.
> 
> Not big, but not bad. :raised_ey


Whoa... that's not big? My house is only 2400+ SF, and it's more than enough for 3 ppl, or 2 1/2 if you count kids as halves.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

VeN said:


> lol the feds are gonna be busting your door down any minute now..


Bring it on.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I like JVG, but I'm not sure if he could change the team philospophy at this point anymore. All of our key players are matured, t*hey won't change their style of play*. One thing is for sure though, we need a new coach.


Probably but he can teach the players where to stand with their hands up and when. That alone can improve our D.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Blow it up?
> No, just fire Avery and trade Howard+Terry for Tmac.


" It's my fault,". "It's my fault we missed free throws. It's my fault we lost both games. Blame me. It's my fault we fouled to tie the game up. That's my fault. It's my fault they get easy layups. It's my fault we're not executing well on the offensive end. It's my fault a couple people in the stands ordered Heinekens and they got Budweiser. It's my fault. I'm sorry." 

"I am serious," "It's my fault. Everything is my fault. It's my fault. It's T-Mac's fault. 

"Everybody's blaming me. The Suns (for being down 2-0 to the Spurs). I mean, everybody. That's what it seems like. It's my fault. I'm out there by myself."

still want tmac?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> " It's my fault,". "It's my fault we missed free throws. It's my fault we lost both games. Blame me. It's my fault we fouled to tie the game up. That's my fault. It's my fault they get easy layups. It's my fault we're not executing well on the offensive end. It's my fault a couple people in the stands ordered Heinekens and they got Budweiser. It's my fault. I'm sorry."
> 
> "I am serious," "It's my fault. Everything is my fault. It's my fault. It's T-Mac's fault.
> 
> ...


Yes, what's wrong with what he said?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

you want your star making comments like that in the middle of the playoffs? joking or not, that doesnt inspire confidence.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It IS his fault for matching up with UTA instead of NOR. He could have tanked couple more games to get NOR, but he played too hard to get that high seed.

HOU would have been able to do a pretty good job on stopping these guys.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It IS his fault for matching up with UTA instead of NOR. He could have tanked couple more games to get NOR, but he played too hard to get that high seed.
> 
> HOU would have been able to do a pretty good job on stopping these guys.


:thinking2:


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I think when you start picking and chosing who you want to play in the playoffs your in real trouble. 

In my openion, the Mavs just do not match-up well against any of the top teams. Espacially not against NO - which in my openion are one of the most balanced team in the league (their first five at least). 

Dont blow up the team, just twick it a bit and get Dirk to get more boards and get closer to the rim - he is a 7 footer after all! 

Get DHarris back from the Nets some how - now that was a stupid trade!

Get an upgrade on Terry - ideally get a defensive minded player in return. 

And the most important move, make a play for Elton Brand who will be free agent next year - Mavs need toughness and consistency. Mr. 20-10 will give you that.

Openions?

ps with these changes if AJ cannot get them deep in the playoffs...firs him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

ii9ce said:


> I think when you start picking and chosing who you want to play in the playoffs your in real trouble.
> 
> In my openion, the Mavs just do not match-up well against any of the top teams. Espacially not against NO - which in my openion are one of the most balanced team in the league (their first five at least).


That means we are simply not good enough anymore. I could agree that a team doesn't match up well with everyone, but in our case we don't match up well with any of the top teams like you said. It's not a problem of matchups then, it's a lack of quality.


----------

